# Down East



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Qual to 2nd

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
10
12
13
14
15
16
17
19
23
24
25


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Qual to 3rd
2
3
4
6
7
10
12
14
16
17
23


----------



## mitimat (Oct 24, 2008)

Any updates on the Derby?


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Qual to the 4th

2, 4, 10, 12, 16, 17, 23.


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Derby is on Saturday.


----------



## mitimat (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks, I will look tomorrow.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Any open callbacks?


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Qual results
1st patro'n H Gary Unger O Gary & Elizabeth 
2nd libbie H Jeff Stoneman O Linda Downey
3rd genny H Cara Mock O Robert Dozier 
4th Joe H Malcom sykes O Alvin Hatcher

RJ Duke H/O Chris Blair 

Jams Handy H Cara Mock O Christy Taucher
Cash H Malcom Sykes O Alvin Hatcher

I didn't get any open info except I know # 46 (my dog) is not running the waterblind.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations Chris! Looks like all your hard work this week paid off!!

Kathryn


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

4,5,7,10,13,14,15,22,28,31,32,35,37,38,41,44,47,49,50,52,53,55,57

23 total


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

fowlweather said:


> Qual results
> 1st patro'n H Gary Unger O Gary & Elizabeth
> 2nd libbie H Jeff Stoneman O Linda Downey
> 3rd genny H Cara Mock O Robert Dozier
> ...


Congrats Chris, good to see Duke doing so well.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series
4,5,7,13,14,15,31,35,37,38,44,47,49,50,52,53,55

17 Total


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Am callbacks to 2nd

3, 7,9,10,14,17,18,21,27,29,32,

34,35,38,40,45,47,49, 50


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone know if the Open finished?? All I know at 4:30 they had 8 more dogs to go and it was a 15 minute per dog big water test.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results...what I can remember

1st-Hawk- Alan Pleasant
2nd-Charlie-Alan Pleasant
3rd- Ray Voight-sorry don't know which dog
4th- Alan Pleasant- sorry again don't remember which dog

Only Jam I know is our girl Vapor...sorry hopefully someone can fill in the blanks

Congrats to All!


----------



## nrsergent (Nov 12, 2007)

AM Callbacks to the 4th......

7 - 10 - 14 - 29 - 32 - 34 -35 -38 - 49


----------



## abecon (Jan 10, 2010)

any results from the derby?


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

1st Mark Mezies - Puff
2nd Ray Voight - Smudge
3rd Mimi Kearney - Sailor
4th Tony Flowers - Salty
RJ Lydia Fekula
J - 10 Elizabeth Dixon
J - 18 Clint Joyner
J - 19 Malcom Sykes


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

trying to repeat this from memory, forgive me if I mess it up. 3rd and 4th are what I can't remember.

1st - Weezer - Fekula
2nd - Lady - Ferguson
3rd & 4th -Bob Willow got one of these. 
RJ - Rough

9 dogs went to the last series, 5 finished it.

Brad


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Don Bovers got 3rd in the Am with Hoke, and Bob/Willow received 4th place.

Thanks to the Down East club for a very well organized trial, and to those club members and helpers (ooh-rah to the Marines!) and judges that gave up their weekend to put it all together. And to Mr. John T for the use of his wonderful grounds. Thanks to all for the hospitality.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

3blackdogs said:


> Don Bovers got 3rd in the Am with Hoke, and Bob/Willow received 4th place.
> 
> Thanks to the Down East club for a very well organized trial, and to those club members and helpers (ooh-rah to the Marines!) and judges that gave up their weekend to put it all together. And to Mr. John T for the use of his wonderful grounds. Thanks to all for the hospitality.


YAHOOOOOO to you Lydia! That is great to hear!

Yahoo To Dan,

See you guys this weekend!


----------

